

SceneJS: a JavaScript framework for 3D scenes on WebGL canvas element. - mvalente
http://scenejs.org/
SceneJS is a JavaScript framework by Lindsay Kay that lets you develop interactive 3D scenes on the new WebGL canvas element.
======
viraptor
I was expecting this to work with firefox-3.7a2pre and the mentioned options
turned on. Unfortunately it doesn't. Even with software renderer turned on, it
tries to lookup the mesa library. I tried this using the daily 3.7 build from
ubuntu ppa. Has anyone found out how to run it in this setup?

~~~
unwind
Uh, while Mesa often uses hardware to accelerate rendering, it doesn't have
to. It also implements OpenGL in software, so it's not totally surprising that
Mozilla needs Mesa to do OpenGL-based rendering.

